# Do Can seedlings grow in Peat Pots?



## Chris (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone recommend growing paph seedlings in Peat Pots? 

When I couldn't find any tiny plastic pots at my local garden center (not orchid specialist) the owner said forget plastic pots - use his peat pots! I've never heard of this. He said it works well, and that it is common practice for growing orchids seedlings. 

Even worse, he kept hounding me about it! I said I've never heard of that, I was concered the pots would retain too much moisture or break down. But he assured me that's how orchid seedlings are commonly grown. Since we're in Chicagoland, I said I've never seen Hauserman do it. Then he got a little fired up and suggested my watering technique to blame! 

I know we've got some real qualified people on this board, so please help me separate fact from fiction here. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Clark (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like business is pretty bad at that store, and is about to 
get worse. Clark


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sure you can grow paph seedlings in peat pots for a while if you adjust your watering as necessary. The pots themselves might not last long, they are meant to break down afterall, and that might accelerate the breakdown of watever potting mix you use too. As a temporary measure it should work, but I'd never go back to that garden center.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have heard of peat with other orchids, such as phals. I think you might find something on google. It is suppost to be efficient in mass production (like phals). But that is a peat and perilte potting mix of some sort.

I am not so sure peat pots are good for paphs. I have added peat to my paph mix in the past, but it was so little of it.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine uses peat pots for moisture retention in her paphs. Its a strange practice, but works well for her. 
I'm not sure about seedlings though.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have never heard of this practice. However, I can't say anything against it, because I haven't heard of it! I personally wouldn't try it though...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2009)

hmmm... if you are growing in sphag and are planning on repotting in several months anyways, they might work fine, might be easy to remove for repotting but, i've never heard of anyone doing it.



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> A friend of mine uses peat pots for moisture retention in her paphs. Its a strange practice, but works well for her.
> I'm not sure about seedlings though.



any way you could get a photo, please?


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 4, 2009)

Chris,
Where are you located? I have alot of small pots for seedlings 2" h x 2" w, & 
3"h x 2"w all square pots some new & some used.
PM me if interested!!

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> I'm sure you can grow paph seedlings in peat pots for a while if you adjust your watering as necessary. The pots themselves might not last long, they are meant to break down afterall, and that might accelerate the breakdown of watever potting mix you use too. As a temporary measure it should work, but I'd never go back to that garden center.


I agree, my thoughts exactly!


----------

